# Playoffs - Game #4: #3 Phoenix Suns (2) @ #6 Portland Trail Blazers (1) - 4/24



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Saturday, 4:30PMEST/2:30PMMT/1:30PMPST
Where: Rose Garden - Portland, Oregon
TV:







*












*Playoff Schedule/Results*
*Game 1: L 100-105 vs Portland Trail Blazers
Game 2: W 119-90 vs Portland Trail Blazers
Game 3: W 108-89 @ Portland Trail Blazers
Game 4: 4:30 p.m. Saturday, April 24 at Portland (TNT)
Game 5*: 10:30 p.m Monday, April 26 at Phoenix (TNT)
Game 6*: TBD Thursday, April 29 at Portland (TBD)
Game 7*: TBD Saturday, May 1 at Phoenix (TNT)
*












*Phoenix Suns (54-28)

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Jarron Collins * 















*Portland Trail Blazers (50-32)

Starters: 





































PG Andre Miller | SG Rudy Fernandez | SF Nicolas Batum | PF LaMarcus Aldridge | C Marcus Camby* 






*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAY****INGFOCUSED!*
​


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Blazers last stand here. I expect Bayless to have a big game. Will it be enough? Probably not, but it could be a real close game and it's on TNT, which tends to be the bane of the Suns existence.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If Portland adjusts for Jrich, Amare will be having a very nice game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Not going to comment on this game really. 


Suns better ****ing come to play Monday.


----------

